# Details of a new site in La Manga.



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

I have just posted details of an up and coming camp-site in the Cartagena area for only 7 euros per night.

Please see our post for full details on subject:- " La Manga - camping & caravan club rally."

Linda


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Where do I find your post?

Keith


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Keith and All,

Under the "La Manga - camping & caravan rally" thread.

Linda.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1266037.html#1266037


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Happyrunner said:


> I have just posted details of an up and coming camp-site in the Cartagena area for only 7 euros per night.
> 
> Please see our post for full details on subject:- " La Manga - camping & caravan club rally."
> 
> Linda


Hi Linda,

It would be good if you could enter it into the campsite database...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=add

Pete


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Pete (Peejay)

Good idea, have just read what is required and I will add the details onto site directory when I have full details from owners.

Thank you Mike (Bognormike) for sorting the cross reference for me, my computer skills do not extend beyond switching the thing on! 

Linda


----------

